# Temporäre tabelle MySQL



## ndako (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
wie kann ich diesen Ausdruck 
select p.name, p.vorname 
into #tmp
from Person p
where p.id = 1

in MySQL realisieren? Ich kriege die temporäre Tabelle nicht hin


----------



## JimPanse (29. Mai 2012)

Du musst die Tabelle zuvor erstellen:

```
create temporary table tmp (name varchar(255), vorname  varchar(255));

insert into tmp
(
name,
vorname
)
 select 
p.name, 
p.vorname
from Person p
where p.id = 1
```


----------



## ndako (31. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank, funktioniert super.


----------

